# Cuviers growth rate



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all,
What is the growth rate of a Cuviers Caiman??
I just want to know in terms of from a 20" baby to full grown what kind of rough timescale are we talking about??
How long would it be ok in its first glass tank enclosure??
Many thanks,
Chris


----------



## lukesta (Apr 21, 2009)

Cuvier caimans only grow 6-8 cms a year when there youngsters and takes around 10years to develop adult maturity and full adult characteristics


----------

